# Alternative Games zu WoW?



## Manniac (27. April 2009)

Hallo, da ich seid ein paar Monaten aufgehört mit WoW, suche ich jetzt ein paar alternative Games zum zwischen durch zocken, sollten zwar keine "Suchti" spiele sein jedoch sollte der Spielspaß nicht so früh verloren gehen !

Vielen dank im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (27. April 2009)

Naja wenn du in dem Genre bleiben willst gibt es doch viele Alternativen!

runes of magic, Herr der Ringe, Age of Conan, Warhammer, Guild Wars etc. pp.


----------



## Bansai2006 (27. April 2009)

Ist zwar noch in der Open Beta  ( III. Quartal )  aber als lustiger Zeitvertreib perfekt.  -->  http://www.bloodbowl-game.com/index.php?lang=en


Jedenfalls für den  jenigen der Strategie  auf die lustige Art und Weise mag.

Und im Sommer muss man ja nich auf biegen  und brechen ein neues Game anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. April 2009)

Call of Duty 4, Book of the Unwritten Tales


----------



## crankworx (27. April 2009)

*Mirror's Edge* kann ich dir sehr empfehlen.
Das spielt polarisiert sehr stark, wenn du aber
auf der Seite stehst, die das Game mag, wirst
du sehr lang sehr viel Spass damit haben.


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

Counter Strike... ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. April 2009)

WC3/Dota wenn du bei Warcraft bleiben willst^^


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

AION im Herbst wird es wohl vllt erscheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. April 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> Call of Duty 4


jap

dann noch die klassiker die alten gothic dinger, Dungeon Siege 1+2, D2 (natürlich!!!), CS (ganz klar), Unreal Tournament (vor allem die alten), NFS (je nachdem welcher teil dir am meisten gefällt)

tjo das sind mal son paar


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Ich kann dir Warcraft II auch herzlichst empfehlen, bis jetzt hat noch kein Strategie-Spiel ihn vom Thron gestossen, für meinen Mac^^

Age of Empires 2 Is auch echt toll, aber genauso alt wie Warcraft III^^


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

Left 4 Dead !! Seit dem neuen DLC ist das Spiel der hammer. Besonders zu empfehlen wenn du 3 Freunde hast die dat au Spielen

lg


----------



## Das Affenmensch (2. Mai 2009)

Falls du auf rundenbasierte RPG Kämpfe im Final Fantasy-Style stehst:
Atlantica Online


Eines der besten,wenn nicht das beste F2P-MMORPG.
Ich habe selbst einen Level 36 Char.

Zum Game:
Man spielt mit seiner eigenen Party.Bis zu 9 Chars wird man in den Kämpfen steuern.
Ab Level 20 kann man an der Free League teilnehmen die alle 2 Std stattfindet.Die Free League ist ein PvP-Event-Ranking-System.
Man bekommt XP und Gold allein für die Teilnahme.Du musst nicht mal gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt 18 Divisionen.Man startet in der Division 18 und kämpft sich immer weiter hoch.

Natürlich gibts auch PvE-Boss Monster-Dungeons und den ganzen Schnick Schnack.

Wenn man auf Taktik und strategische Kämpfe steht,ist Atlantica Online genau das richtige.


----------



## Rußler (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Warcraft II auch herzlichst empfehlen, bis jetzt hat noch kein Strategie-Spiel ihn vom Thron gestossen, für meinen Mac^^
> 
> Age of Empires 2 Is auch echt toll, aber genauso alt wie Warcraft III^^



Jop, wenn ich ma kein Bock auf WoW hab spiele ich es immer ( aber AoE muss man können, man kann es net lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2009)

[X] Warcraft III TFT (obwohl das Battlenet manchmal scheissen unstabil ist)
[X] auf Aion warten


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Ich such auch schon Total lange etwas anderes als wow (sollte aber am besten Offline game sein) weils mir dan auch dauer doch zu teuer wird und das endgame ma so hama LANGWEILIG wird und ich nichts weis mit der zeit anzufangen und ich nichts tuhe.
Was ich auch schonmal Tetsten wollte ist Unreal Tournement (da frag ich mich immer ob man das mit anderen Spielen kann per lan oder so) und solche spiele such ich halt so bisl Ballerspiel in Zukunft sowas halt nich wieder richtung Fear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Vorschläge für PS2 Multiplayer Spiele auch gerne gelesen ^^)


----------



## Dracun (2. Mai 2009)

UT Is der LAN Shooter schlechthin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau wie Quake ...also besorgen un ballern wat dat zeuch hergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Da gibt es aber nur noch ein Problem nämlich das Geld aber das kann man sich ja bei Omi oder den Eltern Verdienen und das Taschengeld geht eh immer bei Spielen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (2. Mai 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> runes of magic, Herr der Ringe, Age of Conan, Warhammer, Guild Wars etc. pp.


sing glaub ich keine guten Vorschläge, denn das sind genau so Suchtspiele wie WoW. 
Sogar noch schlimmer, denn wenn man neue anfängt will man ja hoch kommen und alles entdecken...


----------



## jeef (2. Mai 2009)

Diablo 2 + Addon perfekt für zwischendurch


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Diablo 2 + Addon perfekt für zwischendurch



Kann ich bestätigen

Allgemein sind Spiele wo man einfach nur Mobs grinden muss bis zum Umkippen perfekt als Alternative


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen
> 
> Allgemein sind Spiele wo man einfach nur Mobs grinden muss bis zum Umkippen perfekt als Alternative


lol dann gehört flyff auch dazu XD


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lol dann gehört flyff auch dazu XD



Unter Anderem


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Dann noch Metin2 und anderes zeug was aus asien kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja solang ich ers ma kein Geld hab und auch keine Demo von UT 4 Funzt versuch ich ma S4 League


----------

